# SM changes for 2009 ?



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

hello everyone, I would like to get ideas and suggestions for things to change, add, delete, etc from the website and forums for 2009, no matter how big are small, good or bad, let me here them

different colors
new forum sections
new smilies
forum functionality
etc 
etc

thanks
Joe

*running list so far</span>*


different colors/skins (choosable) (this will be implemented)
health forum subforums
thread preview of topic titles (software limitations prevent this)
thank you sub forum
upload signatures direct (SMC) (software limitations prevent this)
buy, sell, trade rules
check on birthday display problem
reconsider recipe / review section
2009 SS own subforum (this will be implemented)
updated list of who sells what
sort emoticans (software limitations prevent this)
'show grooming' subforum 
graphics how to subforum
membermap add on again
Featured Stores (donation required)
For sale everything else (smaller donation required)
more PM space
avatar, when you click on it, it would make a larger picture? (software limitations prevent this)
switch to vB software
help subforum, pictures, signatures etc
Alternative/Holistic Medicine Sub Forum 
Home Cooking Sub Forum 
"Red Hat" section for us ummmm seasoned users
section for contributing members only (this will be implemented)
photo contests
tear stain sub forum
section called 'bloopers'!!! 
happy, sad emotican rollover (software limitations prevent this)
'cut' 'copy' or ' paste' button 
"favorites" for the emotions (software limitations prevent this)
"Who's Who" of Maltese Section
see advertisements for business that are in the signature area drastically reduced
Signature pictures should be limited in size in both pixel and bytes
Yearly fund raiser for our loved Maltese Rescue
forum done in percentages so that it adjust to all screen resolutions
Christmas exchange should be stopped HOWEVER I think in its place we could have a Puppy Day. 
Over size pictures forced to be the maximum pixel size *(this has been fixed / activated)*
Maltese/dog emoticons. 
post count hidden
Off topic game section
also a my maltese story etc like where you found your baby, breeder,experiences.
"Heart and Soul" where members can post more personal things, and non-members and guests are unable to view its content
"Fashion Show" Section- to show off Doggie Couture
right click function disabled from the photos 
bigger smilie previewing area (software limitations prevent this)
picture preview in PMs <span style="color:#8B0000">(software limitations prevent this)


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Different colors for sure! :biggrin:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh! I'm here too much.....I'm happy with everything. Ummmm, let's see....is there a way to have the screen update or refresh every once in a while - so the newest posts will be up automatically?

I'm not good with change..... :new_shocked: ....don't do too much.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

I think different colors would be fun too B) I really liked the Christmas skin. Perhaps a darker tone would be nice. The white is bright and gives me a headache quicker.  Thanks for everything you do to continue to make the forum fun!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Joe,

That is so sweet of you to ask. Thank you.

Well, I love the site just as is..., but then...I got to thinking...ruh row....

I don't know if this is possible, buuuuut...

In the health forum....would it be possible to have subforums...for the aliments that some of us are going through, or how we handled it, so that one someone comes behind us....they can go right to the subforum of the ailment their fur-baby may have and read other's experiences....

For instance my sweet Kara (RIP), had luxating patellas, my Flakey (RIP) had cushions, allergies, congesitive heart failure, Tina Marie (RIP) had ear infections from time to time, kidney failure...My sweet Leo and his Canine Cough...or a subforum about spaying and neutring and how everyone made out or what to expect.

So there would be a sub forum for ear infections, laxating patellas....cushions..etc.

I mostly spend my time out in left field, so if this is a bizarre idea..I would completely understand. This would not be a place to advise people what to do...but how we were advised to do it by our vet....or how we were progressing with the ailment and we could share our experiences.

Kinda fun out here in left field


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I would love the option of thread preview of the first few sentences when mousing over the title.  

And as another member asked me about... a "Thank You" subforum (perhaps a sub of Everything Else) for all our thank you threads to other members.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Dec 30 2008, 05:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=695787


> Oh! I'm here too much.....I'm happy with everything. Ummmm, let's see....is there a way to have the screen update or refresh every once in a while - so the newest posts will be up automatically?
> 
> I'm not good with change..... :new_shocked: ....don't do too much.[/B]


Pat, I think we already have this. Do you navigate SM from the "View New Posts" link? If so, this presents a list of all threads by date/time.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Dec 30 2008, 05:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=695793


> QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Dec 30 2008, 05:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=695787





> Oh! I'm here too much.....I'm happy with everything. Ummmm, let's see....is there a way to have the screen update or refresh every once in a while - so the newest posts will be up automatically?
> 
> I'm not good with change..... :new_shocked: ....don't do too much.[/B]


Pat, I think we already have this. Do you navigate SM from the "View New Posts" link? If so, this presents a list of all threads by date/time.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Either that, or hit your refresh button...

I say new skins for sure. Maybe changed with each season/holiday. It gets so boring looking at the same old thing time after time....especially this played out "blue"....that every forum seems to use. Blech.

Other than that, I'm happy with pretty much everything.  Thanks Joe!


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Nice of you to ask, Joe. I would never have thought of making suggestions because I love it the way it is, but maybe changing the colors once
in a while would be nice - I absolutely LOVED the Christmas skin and was kind of hoping you'd leave it up until New Year's. Also - since you
asked - is there any way to make it possible to upload new siggies the same as (for paid members) uploading pictures in a post - i.e., directly
from your browser without using a hosting site?? Despite your very good instructions, I still find that incredibly complicated, and have just about
learned how to do it after six months (OK, :duh oh: I admit to being tech-challenged, but still..) Possible??

:ThankYou: for this wonderful place - like so many others, I'm addicted!


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

I loved the Christmas skin as well and would love to see new colors! I also like the idea of being to read the first few words of a post when you mouse over it.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Dec 30 2008, 05:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=695792


> I would love the option of thread preview of the first few sentences when mousing over the title. [/B]


:thmbup: Great idea! I love that feature on other forums.

I know I've brought this up before, but I'll mention it again.  I would love to see a rule added to the Buy, Sell and Trade section that only SMC members be allowed to sell on the forum (new or used items). It would discourage outsiders from coming to SM solely to sell products. I think it is only fair to expect someone to pay $20 a year when they will make money by selling things here. I know this forum is expensive to run and this would be another incentive to become a paid member.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Ooh, can we make it pink? Just kidding. I like the idea of other colors, the Christmas skin was so nice. It was a nice change without being too much of a change. Does that make sense? I do like the idea of being able to see the first couple of lines of a post. Other than that I think this is one of the easiest most well organized forums I've seen. Not to mention the people here are some of the best.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm with Pat. I don't do change well either. LOL Can you do optional colors so those of us
who like things to stay the way they are have a choice? LOL


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Dec 30 2008, 06:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=695828


> I'm with Pat. I don't do change well either. LOL Can you do optional colors so those of us
> who like things to stay the way they are have a choice? LOL[/B]


I agree. I think the colored skin is a little harder on older eyes. I found the Christmas skin pretty, but hard to read.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

I agree with Marge about being a little hard to read. I know I know us older members need a little extra help anywhere we can get it. Otherwise you do a great job Joe. :biggrin:


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

I've noticed that the birthdays don't always show up, and I think it's mostly for the Malts' birthdays that we add in - the members' seem to show up from what I've noticed. Anyway, they will be in forthcoming events, but never make it to the today's birthdays section, like some kind of glitch. That's something I'd like to see fixed so that we don't miss their birthdays like that.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Well I like it the way it is actually but fun to have the holiday-themed skins from time to time.

I do wonder if people go to the recipe section... I admit I don't go often but just went looking for a dessert idea and found the cute little maltese cake submited by Dixie's Mom. I don't mean to imply I think it should be discontinued... but that there be more input etc.


I had mentioned I liked the idea for the SS of it having it's own thread as it did this year... but would love if in 2009 it could have a temp forum so each reveal would have it's own thread as it would be so much easier to keep up with it and comment to each..... but that's a way off LOL


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

i'm going to update my original post with a running list, if i miss one let me know, keep them coming, this is great


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

First - THANK YOU JOE for all you do for this site!!!

The only suggestion I have is some new skins....I loved the Christmas one...it made me happy 

You are the BEST Joe!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

oh and so far, the "thread preview from topic title" looks like a no go for now, there is a "mod" that would let me do it but from what I have found it is buggy and doesnt work great, it also doesnt look like an option in the next release either, however i havent went over the complete feature list yet, i cant believe its not a standard feature with IPB yet

the possibility of switching to vB forum is alsways there, but it has some downsides too

keep them coming


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Dec 30 2008, 06:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=695842


> Well I like it the way it is actually but fun to have the holiday-themed skins from time to time.
> 
> I do wonder if people go to the recipe section... I admit I don't go often but just went looking for a dessert idea and found the cute little maltese cake submited by Dixie's Mom. I don't mean to imply I think it should be discontinued... but that there be more input etc.
> 
> ...


On another forum I belong to, everyone who receives a gift must start their own "thank you" thread. It's much easier to follow it and respond that way. 

As you say, it's a long way off, though. I think we are going to have to impose more rules - and penalties for violating them - next year. We can probably brainstorm how Secret Santa can be tweaked after everyone has recovered from this one!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Oh, we need an updated list of who sells what! most of those listed are now out of business.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Thank you Joe for all you do!

I agree about having different skins, especially if there are a few and we can choose. The Christmas one was pretty and made me smile 

Would there be a way to sort the emoticons?? Right now they are all over and I can spend quite a bit looking for one that I want! 

I agree with Marj that SMC members should only be allowed to sell items in the Buy/Sell thread. 

Thank you again!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

All I can say is... thank you!

I agree that the buy/sell/trade pimping should only be 'allowed' by SMC members. It's not asking a lot.

One thing that I could benefit from is a 'show grooming' subforum in the grooming thread. I know there are several people on here who show and it would be nice to be able to bounce ideas/products off of each other and so other members can learn about different aspects. Hopefully, that wouldn't alienate people, but if you think it would, that is more than fine! 

Also maybe in the 'help' thread, have a graphics how to subforum, or something similar. I know people have posted links to free photo editing software and I did a tutorial for photoshop a while back and if I knew it would be easily accessed (not buried), I'd love to do more of them. And hopefully other people who like doing graphics could help. Reading tutorials is the best way to learn how to use a graphics program, at least for me it was. 

I actually like this skin but one thing I know, nobody will ever agree on one thing, LOL. So variety is always nice, so you can try to please everyone, LOL. 

those are my suggestions and feel free to ignore!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Dec 30 2008, 07:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=695810


> QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Dec 30 2008, 05:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=695792





> I would love the option of thread preview of the first few sentences when mousing over the title. [/B]


:thmbup: Great idea! I love that feature on other forums.

I know I've brought this up before, but I'll mention it again.  I would love to see a rule added to the Buy, Sell and Trade section that only SMC members be allowed to sell on the forum (new or used items). It would discourage outsiders from coming to SM solely to sell products. I think it is only fair to expect someone to pay $20 a year when they will make money by selling things here. I know this forum is expensive to run and this would be another incentive to become a paid member.
[/B][/QUOTE]



:goodpost:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I would definitely love the preview thread option and also agree that any vendors be required to be paid members. Oh, and the siggy option, too. I always screw up trying to update my siggy.

And, the member map!! I would love to have the member map back!

Linda


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Here are my suggestions:
Different colors/skins (choosable)
Health forum subforums
Thread preview of topic titles
Member Map
Featured Stores (donation required)
For sale everything else (smaller donation required)
Help forum (picture, siggy etc.)
Now don't kill me but more PM space - my new allotment is 60% full :brownbag: 

That's all for now. Thanks again!!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

One more thing about the stores....can we have the coupon codes (next to the store name) for those that offer them?


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

All I have to say is thank you for this wonderful forum. I think it is just fine the way it is. That could be because I am finally learning how to use it.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I agree with Dorothy (BonniesMom) to fix the Siggy so that we can upload it and it would make it easier to do for SM Members. I have to ask for help everytime and therefore I won't change it very often because I hate bothering someone. Everyone has been so very nice and helped me without a peep........thanks, Carina, Andrea and Jaimie!!!!

I do think that by far, we have the BEST forum ever~~~I use to belong to another forum (not maltese) when I had my Yorkie and it was awful. The layout was a disaster and I finally left it before I lost my little yorkie!!! This is shall we say easy on the eye. I just love it Joe, Thanks!!!!!!

PS....Another thing that I have thought of, is there anyway you could make the avatar, when you click on it, it would make a larger picture? They look cute but sometimes I want to see it better. If you could just click and make it bigger, that would be wonderful!!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (mimi2 @ Dec 30 2008, 08:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=695914


> One more thing about the stores....can we have the coupon codes (next to the store name) for those that offer them?[/B]


The only problem with doing that is that anyone who visits SM can use a coupon code or post it on the coupon code websites. If you want to offer a special discount to SM members, it's best to have people pm you for the code.


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm a fan of vB personally, so that would be cool, but obviously that's totally up to you, Joe. I'm just a forum junkie (I belong to 7! :brownbag: ) and I've always liked vB the best. I agree about different skins too. A few light ones and a few dark ones, of varying colors. For me, darker is easier on the eyes. I really liked the Christmas skin.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Perhaps consider an Alternative/Holistic Medicine Sub Forum in the Health forum? 

Also maybe a Home Cooking Sub Forum within the Food Forum? 

Everything else is cool with me. It's a great site.

Thanks for all you do!!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

How about a "Red Hat" section for us ummmm seasoned users. I especially like knowing who our members are who are seasoned in life adventures and experiences.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh, I just had another thought. Another forum I belong to has a section for contributing members only. That would be fun for SMC members to have another perk!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Dec 30 2008, 07:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=695931


> QUOTE (mimi2 @ Dec 30 2008, 08:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=695914





> One more thing about the stores....can we have the coupon codes (next to the store name) for those that offer them?[/B]


The only problem with doing that is that anyone who visits SM can use a coupon code or post it on the coupon code websites. If you want to offer a special discount to SM members, it's best to have people pm you for the code.
[/B][/QUOTE]


True...didn't think of that! Maybe that should be a protected section so that only SM members can see it?


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

I just thought of something else. Maybe we could have photo contests. Where members all post pics, we vote, pick a winner, then the winner gets a coupon for bows/clothes or something. Just a thought.


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

I love the forum as it is. Great suggestions so far too.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Love the New Year's skin!!!!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Whoa!! The New Year's skin popped up and scared me. :brownbag: 

I LOVE it!

Linda


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

So Festive!!!

Yay! Thanks


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

So much fun Joe! :rochard:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Whoa - get the champagne!!! HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Dec 30 2008, 10:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=696041


> Whoa - get the champagne!!! HAPPY NEW YEAR!!![/B]


I'm with you.........Let's CELEBRATE!!!! Pop the cork NOW!!!! :drinkup: :drinkup: :drinkup:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

...like right now, Joe - just tried to update my siggy and couldn't do it - HELP!! :smpullhair:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Please Joe, how about a tear stain sub forum. Wouldn't it be great to never have to read "what are these brown stains" ever again?
xoxoxo

Also, do non members have complete access to this site? I hope not. Oh, what's up with anonymous members? They can't bother to say hello?


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Dec 31 2008, 03:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=696057


> QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Dec 30 2008, 10:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=696041





> Whoa - get the champagne!!! HAPPY NEW YEAR!!![/B]


I'm with you.........Let's CELEBRATE!!!! Pop the cork NOW!!!! :drinkup: :drinkup: :drinkup:
[/B][/QUOTE]

I'm only 7 hours away from 2009!!! and am LOVING the new skin!


As for a suggestion ....I would like to see the members map back too


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

*Everything is just great but having the Member Map back would be great!!

Living 'under down under' I just love geography and seeing where everyone lives! If they post where they are that is.

Now that we have members from Germany, Poland, Italy, Ireland England etc etc I think it is wonderful to see where we all are.

Oh and how about a section called 'bloopers'!!! you know!! you take a picture of your baby and the picture doesn't come out right first go and you think 'blooper' - I think it would be funny to see the ones that are stuffed up!! JMHO...

Also it is possible to have something come up when you are looking for a emoticon and when you roll the mouse over it, it tells you if it is a happy one or sad one. I know most of them are pretty obvious but some I'm not sure of and so don't add it in case it is 'inappropriate'.

And how about a 'cut' 'copy' or ' paste' button next to the bold, italic, underline buttons at the top of screen?

Ok I had better stop before I get carried away.


Hugs and tail wags

Dede and baby Katie (also now known as the little Tasmanian Devil) from 'under down under' and precious memories of the little sausage






*


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

QUOTE (KAG @ Dec 31 2008, 03:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=696064


> Please Joe, how about a tear stain sub forum. Wouldn't it be great to never have to read "what are these brown stains" ever again?[/B]


I hear ya! LOL


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Dec 31 2008, 12:04 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=696080


> QUOTE (KAG @ Dec 31 2008, 03:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=696064





> Please Joe, how about a tear stain sub forum. Wouldn't it be great to never have to read "what are these brown stains" ever again?[/B]


I hear ya! LOL
[/B][/QUOTE]
LOL yup! i am always temped to be Snarky Ann Marie and reply "TRY THE SEARCH FUNCTION. It's AWESOME." but i take a deep breath and go pour another margarita. :wine: or glass of wine. whatever works.

maybe i'm just crabby today because i havent slept since sunday. who knows.

but i also like the idea of "sorted" smilies. or a bigger smilie previewing area. 

heck, anything that doesn't take too long for the page to load and give me time to get distracted enough to go to another site. LOL. i have that problem. another site i go to has way too much java and members have stupidly huge sig pics that have way too much animation and glitter and stuff that takes so long to load...only to find out their reply was "LOL!". :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

oh, I just thought of something else .... now, I don't know whether or not this is 'user error' or not, but .... when I send a PM, and I include a picture in it ... I like to select 'Preview' before I send it, just to make sure it looks ok ....... well, in PM's, when you select 'Preview' it never shows the picture I've added ... is that me? Or is it a function thing??


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

LBB doesn't like the HUGE siggies either. He said that's why he went blind ~ :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Dec 31 2008, 12:42 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=696099


> LBB doesn't like the HUGE siggies either. He said that's why he went blind ~ :HistericalSmiley:[/B]


  You're right! There should be a size limit on siggies.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

I LOVE SM!!! 

I love everyones suggestions so far....only thing I would suggest is if we could have a "favorites" for the emotions! there are so many now and there are a few that I use regularly and its a pain to search through them all :smheat:


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

Joe, how about a "Who's Who" of Maltese Section.
A place to tell your Malt's story-their name, where you met them, what they are like, what makes them special, etc.
That would be a section I would always read-I just love getting to know fluffs.


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

Thank you Joe!!!!

I was an administrator on a vB forum but when after a number of years the owner had to go to a 'freebie' for whatever reason. That said from the admin point of view I loved it, also from the member part of me I loved it. 

Color/Skin option per member would be wonderful such as:
- The skin everyone expects to see right now. Before our wonderful surprises.
- Dark background with light font. I believe it is Dark Green with yellow font that is suppose to be easiest on the eyes
- Medium background with appropriate color font.
- Of course a light background with dark font, the basic skin we have now would work for that. 

This goes with the above but I think it is important so I'm separating it. As a Christian with a very strong belief in religious freedom it bothers me that those of other religions are forced to deal with Christian Holiday Skin. Therefore I think religious holiday skin should be a choice not a fact. Their religion to them is just as important as my religion is to me and I think we should all honor that. (off my soapbox.....maybe)

The color choice needs to flow through the message background IMO as that is the majority of the page. 

I would like to see advertisements for business that are in the signature area drastically reduced.

Signature pictures should be limited in size in both pixel and bytes.

There should be forums for only paid members. They pay they need the perks. 

Paid members should also be allowed to vote on big issues. This is the perfect case. You are asking for ideas, after compiling the list you realize there is 30 ideas you like but at this time you can only implement 10. A poll is done for only paid members where they rank the ideas from most wanted to least wanted. The top 10 you would implement first. 

Members map.

This first part will cause a 'boo' but I think the Christmas exchange should be stopped HOWEVER I think in its place we could have a Puppy Day. Like Christmas in July but no religion related to it. For those of us who do celebrate Christmas it can get expensive to buy for our family and friends so we chose not to participate in these projects at that time but if done at a "non-gift giving" holiday time more people may be able to afford to join in. There is also the option of only paid members being allowed to join in. 

Yearly fund raiser for our loved Maltese Rescue.

I haven't been to the vB forum in ages since we don't use that anymore but I know they have lots of add ons. 

The forum done in percentages so that it adjust to all screen resolutions, as done in pixel size doesn't allow that. 

Over size pictures forced to be the maximum pixel size.

Maltese/dog emoticons. 

I'm sure that is more than you wanted from me. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: The really sad thing is I will probably make more suggestions come morning. 

Thanks for caring about us enough to at least hear our thoughts even if none get implemented :thumbsup: . 

ps. So people don't think I'm being snarky or don't like our wonderful forum that is not what I am trying to say. I am speaking as what we found very helpful on the tatting forum. Some we were able to do some we weren't.


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

Oh No I'm back already!!!!!!!!! :smilie_tischkante: :wacko1:

I don't like having the number of post each person has made shown to the whole forum. To me this can confuse people into thinking that just because someone has posted a lot means they 'know more' when in some cases it is a person that likes to post a lot of "Me Too" type of post.


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

Great suggestions could we also add a Off topic game section, and also a my maltese story etc like where you found your baby, breeder,experiences. It takes a long time to look through the breeder threads.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

QUOTE


> . As a Christian with a very strong belief in religious freedom it bothers me that those of other religions are forced to deal with Christian Holiday Skin. Therefore I think religious holiday skin should be a choice not a fact. Their religion to them is just as important as my religion is to me and I think we should all honor that. (off my soapbox.....maybe)[/B]


Tammy, 
For your edification, on December 23rd, in News and Announcements, Joe let us know and explained how to change the skin back to the original. 
xoxoxox


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

Hi Kerry,

Thank you for letting me know. I missed it. Though I would have chosen the Holiday skin had I seen it. It is wonderful to know that those that may have wanted to get away from it could. 

Again thank you, I sure like being edified in a pleasant way. :flowers:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Dec 30 2008, 09:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=696099


> LBB doesn't like the HUGE siggies either. He said that's why he went blind ~ :HistericalSmiley:[/B]



Lmaoo Deb you freak !!


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

I noticed with both the Christmas skin and this skin that when I open threads in the tabs of my browser the tab will actual show part of the topic title. I love this!!!!! With the regular skin I believe they all say "Maltese discussion forum...." When you open a lot of threads in tabs it is so nice to be able to bounce from one to another without having to click each to see if it is the one you wanted to read next.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

:goodpost: 

I just love this place and everything you have done to it , Joe 
:thumbsup: Thank you for all your hard work :grouphug: 

I only have one suggestion: 
How about adding a one special section for SMC members? A section where no one can veiw other than SMC members. A section where the site's unknown lurkers can't enter. A section where a member can feel a bit *safer* to share personal stuff


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (katkoota @ Dec 31 2008, 09:45 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=696222


> :goodpost:
> 
> I just love this place and everything you have done to it , Joe
> :thumbsup: Thank you for all your hard work :grouphug:
> ...


I already suggested that and I am so glad to see I'm not alone!


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Dec 30 2008, 06:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=695810


> QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Dec 30 2008, 05:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=695792





> I would love the option of thread preview of the first few sentences when mousing over the title. [/B]


:thmbup: Great idea! I love that feature on other forums.

I know I've brought this up before, but I'll mention it again.  I would love to see a rule added to the Buy, Sell and Trade section that only SMC members be allowed to sell on the forum (new or used items). It would discourage outsiders from coming to SM solely to sell products. I think it is only fair to expect someone to pay $20 a year when they will make money by selling things here. I know this forum is expensive to run and this would be another incentive to become a paid member.
[/B][/QUOTE]

What about going about it this way - any member that wants to sell, has to be here for a minimum of 6 months and have at least 500 posts before being able to sell??? Something along those lines. This way those of us who have been here forever dont get stuck paying "x" amount of dollars to sell, say maybe one item....kwim. Just a thought.


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Dec 30 2008, 09:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=695954


> How about a "Red Hat" section for us ummmm seasoned users. I especially like knowing who our members are who are seasoned in life adventures and experiences.[/B]


I love this idea!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Dec 31 2008, 09:42 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=696246


> QUOTE (katkoota @ Dec 31 2008, 09:45 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=696222





> :goodpost:
> 
> I just love this place and everything you have done to it , Joe
> :thumbsup: Thank you for all your hard work :grouphug:
> ...


I already suggested that and I am so glad to see I'm not alone!  
[/B][/QUOTE]

I agree, a special SMC section would be a nice perk for contributing members. I like the suggestion of different colors/skins(choosable). I loved the xmas skin with the beautiful jewel toned red,green & gold. A separate "thank you" forum would be good as is a SS section. A definite plus would be the ability to upload signatures direct from our own folders. As far as siggy size, the 300 x 600 or about, that is already supposed to be a rule is fine with me.A siggy help forum is a very good suggestion, as not everyone, especially new members, are able to do it on their own & may help cut down on the oversized or overanimated siggies that annoy some members. I think the forum is fine as is, but a few perks & addons is always appreciated.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (2maltese4me @ Dec 31 2008, 10:51 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=696250


> QUOTE (LadysMom @ Dec 30 2008, 06:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=695810





> QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Dec 30 2008, 05:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=695792





> I would love the option of thread preview of the first few sentences when mousing over the title. [/B]


:thmbup: Great idea! I love that feature on other forums.

I know I've brought this up before, but I'll mention it again.  I would love to see a rule added to the Buy, Sell and Trade section that only SMC members be allowed to sell on the forum (new or used items). It would discourage outsiders from coming to SM solely to sell products. I think it is only fair to expect someone to pay $20 a year when they will make money by selling things here. I know this forum is expensive to run and this would be another incentive to become a paid member.
[/B][/QUOTE]

What about going about it this way - any member that wants to sell, has to be here for a minimum of 6 months and have at least 500 posts before being able to sell??? Something along those lines. This way those of us who have been here forever dont get stuck paying "x" amount of dollars to sell, say maybe one item....kwim. Just a thought.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I don't think it's unreasonable to expect anyone who profits from SM to contribute to it. If you sell on Ebay, for instance, you have to pay fees. $20 a year isn't much to help keep this wonderful forum going whether you sell things or not.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

QUOTE (Joe @ Dec 30 2008, 05:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=695781


> hello everyone, I would like to get ideas and suggestions for things to change, add, delete, etc from the website and forums for 2009, no matter how big are small, good or bad, let me here them
> 
> different colors
> new forum sections
> ...



QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Dec 30 2008, 05:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=695792


> I would love the option of thread preview of the first few sentences when mousing over the title.
> 
> And as another member asked me about... a "Thank You" subforum (perhaps a sub of Everything Else) for all our thank you threads to other members.[/B]



QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Dec 30 2008, 08:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=695923


> I agree with Dorothy (BonniesMom) to fix the Siggy so that we can upload it and it would make it easier to do for SM Members. I have to ask for help everytime and therefore I won't change it very often because I hate bothering someone. Everyone has been so very nice and helped me without a peep........thanks, Carina, Andrea and Jaimie!!!!
> 
> I do think that by far, we have the BEST forum ever~~~I use to belong to another forum (not maltese) when I had my Yorkie and it was awful. The layout was a disaster and I finally left it before I lost my little yorkie!!! This is shall we say easy on the eye. I just love it Joe, Thanks!!!!!!
> 
> PS....Another thing that I have thought of, is there anyway you could make the avatar, when you click on it, it would make a larger picture? They look cute but sometimes I want to see it better. If you could just click and make it bigger, that would be wonderful!!!![/B]



QUOTE (LadysMom @ Dec 30 2008, 09:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=695990


> Oh, I just had another thought. Another forum I belong to has a section for contributing members only. That would be fun for SMC members to have another perk![/B]



QUOTE (beckinwolf @ Dec 30 2008, 10:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=696013


> I just thought of something else. Maybe we could have photo contests. Where members all post pics, we vote, pick a winner, then the winner gets a coupon for bows/clothes or something. Just a thought.[/B]



QUOTE (KAG @ Dec 30 2008, 11:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=696064


> Please Joe, how about a tear stain sub forum. Wouldn't it be great to never have to read "what are these brown stains" ever again?
> xoxoxo
> 
> Also, do non members have complete access to this site? I hope not. Oh, what's up with anonymous members? They can't bother to say hello?[/B]



QUOTE (Krystal @ Dec 31 2008, 01:19 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=696116


> I LOVE SM!!!
> 
> I love everyones suggestions so far....only thing I would suggest is if we could have a "favorites" for the emotions! there are so many now and there are a few that I use regularly and its a pain to search through them all :smheat:[/B]



QUOTE (maltesemom3 @ Dec 31 2008, 01:30 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=696119


> Joe, how about a "Who's Who" of Maltese Section.
> A place to tell your Malt's story-their name, where you met them, what they are like, what makes them special, etc.
> That would be a section I would always read-I just love getting to know fluffs.[/B]



QUOTE (GreenFuzzer @ Dec 31 2008, 01:40 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=696126


> Thank you Joe!!!!
> 
> I was an administrator on a vB forum but when after a number of years the owner had to go to a 'freebie' for whatever reason. That said from the admin point of view I loved it, also from the member part of me I loved it.
> 
> ...



QUOTE (GreenFuzzer @ Dec 31 2008, 01:45 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=696129


> Oh No I'm back already!!!!!!!!! :smilie_tischkante: :wacko1:
> 
> I don't like having the number of post each person has made shown to the whole forum. To me this can confuse people into thinking that just because someone has posted a lot means they 'know more' when in some cases it is a person that likes to post a lot of "Me Too" type of post.[/B]


Sorry for the multiple quotes but I think all these ideas are wonderful ones. 

Thank you Joe for doing a wonderful job on this site. Spoiled Maltese is by far the best Maltese site/forum that I have seen.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Add my vote for being able to choose colors. It should include being able to change the post area to something other than white. Also anything that keeps strangers from selling.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

I love everyone's suggestions!

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Dec 30 2008, 06:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=695947


> Perhaps consider an Alternative/Holistic Medicine Sub Forum in the Health forum?
> 
> Also maybe a Home Cooking Sub Forum within the Food Forum?
> 
> ...


I love the idea of having an Alternative/Holistic Medicine Sub Forum! That would be awesome.  

QUOTE (katkoota @ Dec 31 2008, 06:45 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=696222


> :goodpost:
> 
> I just love this place and everything you have done to it , Joe
> :thumbsup: Thank you for all your hard work :grouphug:
> ...


Another forum I belong to has a section called "Heart and Soul" where members can post more personal things, and non-members and guests are unable to view its content. I think this is a great idea for SM. 

Thanks for this wonderful forum, Joe!!


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

I would like a "Fashion Show" Section- to show off Doggie Couture. 

I make hand made clothes for my Malts and would love to see others. Not just the ones for sale. 

I love getting and giving new ideas for outfits and accessories. I am sure others would love it too.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Yikes you all have so many suggestions my head is spinning. I will never be able to navigate the board.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

One thing that I forgot to mention or suggest is:

Is there any way to have the right click function disabled from the photos we post of our babies or families????? I only bring this up because of what has transpired in the last month with a prior SM user- so please do not flame me for bringing this up but I love sharing pics of Daisy and have been pretty limited in my posting pics of her of late in fear that someone would steal those pictures and use them claiming that she was their pet or in a puppy selling scam.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Deborah @ Dec 31 2008, 03:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=696330


> Yikes you all have so many suggestions my head is spinning. I will never be able to navigate the board.[/B]



I'm with you. I don't like drastic changes. The changes should make things better, not complicated.

LBB said he will take a look at it, and help us, if needed ~ :blink:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Great Little Billy is the perfect choice in deciding what to do with the board. I am glad he is on the case. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

QUOTE (Deborah @ Dec 31 2008, 02:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=696336


> Great Little Billy is the perfect choice in deciding what to do with the board. I am glad he is on the case. :HistericalSmiley:[/B]


i wonder if he can find his way to VA, i may need ALOT of help :biggrin: 

*running list so far*


different colors/skins (choosable)
health forum subforums
thread preview of topic titles
thank you sub forum
upload signatures direct (SMC)
buy, sell, trade rules
check on birthday display problem
reconsider recipe / review section
2009 SS own subforum 
updated list of who sells what
sort emoticans
'show grooming' subforum 
graphics how to subforum
membermap add on again
Featured Stores (donation required)
For sale everything else (smaller donation required)
more PM space
avatar, when you click on it, it would make a larger picture?
switch to vB software
help subforum, pictures, signatures etc
Alternative/Holistic Medicine Sub Forum 
Home Cooking Sub Forum 
"Red Hat" section for us ummmm seasoned users
section for contributing members only
photo contests
tear stain sub forum
section called 'bloopers'!!! 
happy, sad emotican rollover
'cut' 'copy' or ' paste' button 
"favorites" for the emotions
"Who's Who" of Maltese Section
see advertisements for business that are in the signature area drastically reduced
Signature pictures should be limited in size in both pixel and bytes
Yearly fund raiser for our loved Maltese Rescue
forum done in percentages so that it adjust to all screen resolutions
Christmas exchange should be stopped HOWEVER I think in its place we could have a Puppy Day. 
Over size pictures forced to be the maximum pixel size
Maltese/dog emoticons. 
post count hidden
Off topic game section
also a my maltese story etc like where you found your baby, breeder,experiences.
"Heart and Soul" where members can post more personal things, and non-members and guests are unable to view its content
"Fashion Show" Section- to show off Doggie Couture
right click function disabled from the photos 
bigger smilie previewing area
picture preview in PMs
size limit on siggies


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Dec 30 2008, 09:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=695954


> How about a "Red Hat" section for us ummmm seasoned users. I especially like knowing who our members are who are seasoned in life adventures and experiences.[/B]



Hey, I like that idea, Pat! ummmm, so how old would we have to be in order to post in the red hat section?  ......nevermind, I know I'm old enough :smcry:


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Dec 31 2008, 12:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=696285


> QUOTE (2maltese4me @ Dec 31 2008, 10:51 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=696250





> QUOTE (LadysMom @ Dec 30 2008, 06:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=695810





> QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Dec 30 2008, 05:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=695792





> I would love the option of thread preview of the first few sentences when mousing over the title. [/B]


:thmbup: Great idea! I love that feature on other forums.

I know I've brought this up before, but I'll mention it again.  I would love to see a rule added to the Buy, Sell and Trade section that only SMC members be allowed to sell on the forum (new or used items). It would discourage outsiders from coming to SM solely to sell products. I think it is only fair to expect someone to pay $20 a year when they will make money by selling things here. I know this forum is expensive to run and this would be another incentive to become a paid member.
[/B][/QUOTE]

What about going about it this way - any member that wants to sell, has to be here for a minimum of 6 months and have at least 500 posts before being able to sell??? Something along those lines. This way those of us who have been here forever dont get stuck paying "x" amount of dollars to sell, say maybe one item....kwim. Just a thought.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I don't think it's unreasonable to expect anyone who profits from SM to contribute to it. If you sell on Ebay, for instance, you have to pay fees. $20 a year isn't much to help keep this wonderful forum going whether you sell things or not.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Well, I was thinking of people who may only sell one $5 item per yr. or something along those lines. I wouldn't call that "profiting off of SM". When you sell on ebay, the fee they charge is according to your sale price.

I totally get what your saying and do not disagree with it, I was just merely giving another way to go about it. It would keep those just looking to "make a buck" at bay.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (2maltese4me @ Dec 31 2008, 03:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=696366


> QUOTE (LadysMom @ Dec 31 2008, 12:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=696285





> QUOTE (2maltese4me @ Dec 31 2008, 10:51 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=696250





> QUOTE (LadysMom @ Dec 30 2008, 06:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=695810





> QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Dec 30 2008, 05:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=695792





> I would love the option of thread preview of the first few sentences when mousing over the title. [/B]


:thmbup: Great idea! I love that feature on other forums.

I know I've brought this up before, but I'll mention it again.  I would love to see a rule added to the Buy, Sell and Trade section that only SMC members be allowed to sell on the forum (new or used items). It would discourage outsiders from coming to SM solely to sell products. I think it is only fair to expect someone to pay $20 a year when they will make money by selling things here. I know this forum is expensive to run and this would be another incentive to become a paid member.
[/B][/QUOTE]

What about going about it this way - any member that wants to sell, has to be here for a minimum of 6 months and have at least 500 posts before being able to sell??? Something along those lines. This way those of us who have been here forever dont get stuck paying "x" amount of dollars to sell, say maybe one item....kwim. Just a thought.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I don't think it's unreasonable to expect anyone who profits from SM to contribute to it. If you sell on Ebay, for instance, you have to pay fees. $20 a year isn't much to help keep this wonderful forum going whether you sell things or not.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Well, I was thinking of people who may only sell one $5 item per yr. or something along those lines. I wouldn't call that "profiting off of SM". When you sell on ebay, the fee they charge is according to your sale price.

I totally get what your saying and do not disagree with it, I was just merely giving another way to go about it. It would keep those just looking to "make a buck" at bay. 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Even if you only sold one or two items a year, SMC members get much more pm space, the ability to upload pictures directly from your computer, plus the satisfaction of knowing that your $20 a year helps offset the cost of running a large forum like this.

Hopefully even more perks like being able to sell here, the new "members only" section and even limiting Secret Santa participation to SMC members only would encourage more people to donate.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Just a couple of things . . . . .

1. Perhaps a "Pinned" note which lists the benefits of being a paid subscriber. I think the entire forum is so much more fun and easier to use and navigate with a paid subscription. I don't know which subforum would be most appropriate to pin the note, but was thinking one of the following: "News and Announcements" or "Help - Website & Forum Related". 


2. Move and/or enlarge the "View New Posts" button. I've read where several members didn't know about the button. It took me awhile to find it too.









Joy


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

QUOTE (vjw @ Dec 31 2008, 05:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=696426


> Just a couple of things . . . . .
> 
> 1. Perhaps a "Pinned" note which lists the benefits of being a paid subscriber. I think the entire forum is so much more fun and easier to use and navigate with a paid subscription. I don't know which subforum would be most appropriate to pin the note, but was thinking one of the following: "News and Announcements" or "Help - Website & Forum Related".[/B]


wow! i thought there was one :smilie_tischkante: 


QUOTE


> 2. Move and/or enlarge the "View New Posts" button. I've read where several members didn't know about the button. It took me awhile to find it too.[/B]


good idea, i'll check into this, I dont use it so I have never paid attention to it

I am going to try to update the main list in the first post with notes about the suggestions as I get to them or I/we decide on anything new/old/changed


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Just thought of another one . . . .

Is there a way to place a "Purchase Paid Subscription" button near the "Make a Donation" button? This would make it easier for both potential new members and members to subscribe to the forum. A lot of people have difficulty finding "Purchase Paid Subscription" under the "My Controls" section.






Joy


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

I liked everyone's suggestions. I would also love more PM space..hehe..  

I also love the new skins..its wonderful, and also the Members Only section is fabulous. Come to think of it, I just officially joined SM and became a proud member! I think its a great way to kick off the New Year.

:drinkup:*Happy New Year everyone!!!* :drinkup: 

xoxo


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Dec 31 2008, 05:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=696440


> I liked everyone's suggestions. I would also love more PM space..hehe..
> 
> I also love the new skins..its wonderful, and also the Members Only section is fabulous. Come to think of it, I just officially joined SM and became a proud member! I think its a great way to kick off the New Year.
> 
> ...



YIPEEE!!! Good for you, girlfriend :celebrate - fireworks: 


Now that you're a member, you will have TONS of PM space :biggrin:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Dec 31 2008, 05:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=696444


> QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Dec 31 2008, 05:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=696440





> I liked everyone's suggestions. I would also love more PM space..hehe..
> 
> I also love the new skins..its wonderful, and also the Members Only section is fabulous. Come to think of it, I just officially joined SM and became a proud member! I think its a great way to kick off the New Year.
> 
> ...



YIPEEE!!! Good for you, girlfriend :celebrate - fireworks: 


Now that you're a member, you will have TONS of PM space :biggrin:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Haha...thanks Deb!! Happy New Year! :hugging:


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Joe,

Just saying *thank you* for *all *you do to make this a great forum. :ThankYou: 

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Dec 31 2008, 05:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=696444


> QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Dec 31 2008, 05:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=696440





> I liked everyone's suggestions. I would also love more PM space..hehe..
> 
> I also love the new skins..its wonderful, and also the Members Only section is fabulous. Come to think of it, I just officially joined SM and became a proud member! I think its a great way to kick off the New Year.
> 
> ...



Now that you're a member, you will have TONS of PM space :biggrin: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

:brownbag: :brownbag: :brownbag: :brownbag: :brownbag: I'm up to 68% WITH the new PM space Joe gave us! :brownbag: :brownbag: :brownbag: :brownbag: :brownbag:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Dec 31 2008, 05:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=696440


> I liked everyone's suggestions. I would also love more PM space..hehe..
> 
> I also love the new skins..its wonderful, and also the Members Only section is fabulous. Come to think of it, I just officially joined SM and became a proud member! I think its a great way to kick off the New Year.
> 
> ...


Congratulations to our newest SMC member! :cheer:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

How about instead of a bunch of sub forums on common health topics like tear staining, luxating patellas, etc, just pinned threads with all the information? If the purpose is to not have to answer the same questions over and over again, this makes more sense ... at least to me.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

I DON'T KNOW IF THIS IS POSSIBLE BUT IF WE POST A PIC AND ITS THE WRONG SIZE CAN IT BE AUTOMATICLY CHANGED ,THE ONLY WAY I EVER CHANGE A PIC IS I HAVE TO HAVE MY FRIEND COME OVER AND CHANGE IT FOR ME.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Dec 31 2008, 06:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=696501


> :brownbag: :brownbag: :brownbag: :brownbag: :brownbag: I'm up to 68% WITH the new PM space Joe gave us! :brownbag: :brownbag: :brownbag: :brownbag: :brownbag:[/B]


wow, how is that even possible :new_shocked: :biggrin: i think i'm at maybe 3% :rofl: 


QUOTE (LadysMom @ Dec 31 2008, 06:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=696511


> How about instead of a bunch of sub forums on common health topics like tear staining, luxating patellas, etc, just pinned threads with all the information? If the purpose is to not have to answer the same questions over and over again, this makes more sense ... at least to me. [/B]


i was thinking along the same lines, having a FAQ thread, example

tears stains
Description of tear staining
1. link to thread one
2. link to thread two
3. link to thread three

luxating patella
description of luxating patella
1. link to thread one
2. link to thread two
3. link to thread three

with links going to some of the best threads/most relevant, etc


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (Joe @ Dec 31 2008, 06:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=696522


> QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Dec 31 2008, 06:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=696501





> :brownbag: :brownbag: :brownbag: :brownbag: :brownbag: I'm up to 68% WITH the new PM space Joe gave us! :brownbag: :brownbag: :brownbag: :brownbag: :brownbag:[/B]


wow, how is that even possible :new_shocked: :biggrin: i think i'm at maybe 3% :rofl: 


QUOTE (LadysMom @ Dec 31 2008, 06:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=696511


> How about instead of a bunch of sub forums on common health topics like tear staining, luxating patellas, etc, just pinned threads with all the information? If the purpose is to not have to answer the same questions over and over again, this makes more sense ... at least to me. [/B]


i was thinking along the same lines, having a FAQ thread, example

tears stains
Description of tear staining
1. link to thread one
2. link to thread two
3. link to thread three

luxating patella
description of luxating patella
1. link to thread one
2. link to thread two
3. link to thread three

with links going to some of the best threads/most relevant, etc
[/B][/QUOTE]


:two thumbs up:

Don't feel badly, Maggie. I'm up to 68%, too. :brownbag:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE (Joe @ Dec 31 2008, 03:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=696353


> QUOTE (Deborah @ Dec 31 2008, 02:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=696336





> Great Little Billy is the perfect choice in deciding what to do with the board. I am glad he is on the case. :HistericalSmiley:[/B]


i wonder if he can find his way to VA, i may need ALOT of help :biggrin: 

*running list so far*


different colors/skins (choosable)
health forum subforums
thread preview of topic titles
thank you sub forum
upload signatures direct (SMC)
buy, sell, trade rules
check on birthday display problem
reconsider recipe / review section
2009 SS own subforum 
updated list of who sells what
sort emoticans
'show grooming' subforum 
graphics how to subforum
membermap add on again
Featured Stores (donation required)
For sale everything else (smaller donation required)
more PM space
avatar, when you click on it, it would make a larger picture?
switch to vB software
help subforum, pictures, signatures etc
Alternative/Holistic Medicine Sub Forum 
Home Cooking Sub Forum 
"Red Hat" section for us ummmm seasoned users
section for contributing members only
photo contests
tear stain sub forum
section called 'bloopers'!!! 
happy, sad emotican rollover
'cut' 'copy' or ' paste' button 
"favorites" for the emotions
"Who's Who" of Maltese Section
see advertisements for business that are in the signature area drastically reduced
Signature pictures should be limited in size in both pixel and bytes
Yearly fund raiser for our loved Maltese Rescue
forum done in percentages so that it adjust to all screen resolutions
Christmas exchange should be stopped HOWEVER I think in its place we could have a Puppy Day. 
Over size pictures forced to be the maximum pixel size
Maltese/dog emoticons. 
post count hidden
Off topic game section
also a my maltese story etc like where you found your baby, breeder,experiences.
"Heart and Soul" where members can post more personal things, and non-members and guests are unable to view its content
"Fashion Show" Section- to show off Doggie Couture
right click function disabled from the photos 
bigger smilie previewing area
picture preview in PMs
size limit on siggies
[/B][/QUOTE]

Don't you wish you had never asked!!!! LOL~~~I think this will take you into the year 2020!!! You go Joe!!!!


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Dec 31 2008, 06:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=696511


> How about instead of a bunch of sub forums on common health topics like tear staining, luxating patellas, etc, just pinned threads with all the information? If the purpose is to not have to answer the same questions over and over again, this makes more sense ... at least to me. [/B]


Like a Health FAQ that is pinned articles that are locked but people can ask questions in the regular Maltese Health & Behavior section about said articles if they need something explained further/clarified. These articles say on diabetes could be done by Marj and Terry and others in the know. IMO to make that type of FAQ work it needs to have topics locked not just replies. So that would make more work for the moderator there and those submitting articles would have to have a moderator post them. 

We as the members, paid of not paid, have to remind people of not only this proposed section but also other pinned areas and the search feature.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Well here I go opening my mouth. I've been reading replies and trying to stay quiet. I don't want to offend anyone b/c I think so much of all of you. I see the separate section for contributing members is already underway. I just have to say how I feel. Don't you think the friendliness toward new people or those just visiting is what attracts so many to SM? If there is a separate, exclusive "Members Only" section it may effect how others perceive the whole forum. Perhaps it won't seem as friendly here. I didn't even know about being a contributing member for months after I'd joined. I was having a hard enough time finding my way around the forum. Isn't one great thing about SM the fact that new people learn from the veteran Malt owners? If SMC members are separated from those that aren't members no one will ever learn anything. I learned a lot by asking questions that had been asked a million times already. It may have aggravated seasoned members to hear the same simple question asked yet again but to me it was important and new. Don't we still want to hold out our hands in welcome to everyone? Isn't it the welfare and love of Maltese that draws us together? Don't we want to help others learn about the breed we all love by reading what experienced owners have to say to us or to each other? Maybe some people can't afford to pay to be a member. Would you exclude them from your club? If you want to say very personal things on a public forum perhaps you should be sending PMs. You can send to 5 people at a time.
The other thing that bothered me is about members who sell things. I don't sell anything and really don't care what happens with that but it just sounds so petty. It's another unfriendly treatment I think could turn people away. Spoiled Maltese has been such a welcoming forum. I hope it doesn't stop being known for that.
It scares me that this wonderful forum will get to be an exclusive club. Joe has done such a great job. We just had a member post a topic about what a wonderful family feeling there is here & how at home she feels with everyone. I hope that doesn't change.
Just My Opinion. 
Elaine


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

The 'paid members' would still have access to all the areas they have now it would just be that they have an extra area for those that are able to be paid sponsors of the site. So all of our wonderful helpful members are still there able to give advice when needed like they can now, it is just a way to say thank you for help keeping this site be up and running. As inexpensive as membership is it can still be a hardship for some of us but it is ok because we still have all our loving members to help us when needed. 

I hope I explained that correctly.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Dec 31 2008, 09:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=696652


> Well here I go opening my mouth. I've been reading replies and trying to stay quiet. I don't want to offend anyone b/c I think so much of all of you. I see the separate section for contributing members is already underway. I just have to say how I feel. Don't you think the friendliness toward new people or those just visiting is what attracts so many to SM? If there is a separate, exclusive "Members Only" section it may effect how others perceive the whole forum. Perhaps it won't seem as friendly here. I didn't even know about being a contributing member for months after I'd joined. I was having a hard enough time finding my way around the forum. Isn't one great thing about SM the fact that new people learn from the veteran Malt owners? If SMC members are separated from those that aren't members no one will ever learn anything. I learned a lot by asking questions that had been asked a million times already. It may have aggravated seasoned members to hear the same simple question asked yet again but to me it was important and new. Don't we still want to hold out our hands in welcome to everyone? Isn't it the welfare and love of Maltese that draws us together? Don't we want to help others learn about the breed we all love by reading what experienced owners have to say to us or to each other? Maybe some people can't afford to pay to be a member. Would you exclude them from your club? If you want to say very personal things on a public forum perhaps you should be sending PMs. You can send to 5 people at a time.
> The other thing that bothered me is about members who sell things. I don't sell anything and really don't care what happens with that but it just sounds so petty. It's another unfriendly treatment I think could turn people away. Spoiled Maltese has been such a welcoming forum. I hope it doesn't stop being known for that.
> It scares me that this wonderful forum will get to be an exclusive club. Joe has done such a great job. We just had a member post a topic about what a wonderful family feeling there is here & how at home she feels with everyone. I hope that doesn't change.
> Just My Opinion.
> Elaine[/B]


Special sections for members who have contributed or achieved a certain number of posts are very common in forums like these. To be honest, SM was the only I belong to that didn't have those features. Don't forget forums like this are very expensive to run and it's a way to offset some of the cost while rewarding those of us who have contributed.

It's nice to get a few perks for contributing like more pm space and being able to upload pictures from your computer computer. Being able to sell here and a special section are just a few more perks.

I think perhaps you misunderstand what a contributing members forum is. It certainly doesn't mean that SMC members are separated from the other members so no one will talk to non SMC members as you said. It just means we get an extra section, another perk.

The subject of limiting selling to SMC members has come up before and each and every SM vendor responded positively. Again, it is a requirement on most forums so it is expected. Afterall, if you want to sell something in your local paper or on Ebay, you have to pay a fee.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

QUOTE (GreenFuzzer @ Dec 31 2008, 11:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=696683


> The 'paid members' would still have access to all the areas they have now it would just be that they have an extra area for those that are able to be paid sponsors of the site. So all of our wonderful helpful members are still there able to give advice when needed like they can now, it is just a way to say thank you for help keeping this site be up and running. As inexpensive as membership is it can still be a hardship for some of us but it is ok because we still have all our loving members to help us when needed.
> 
> I hope I explained that correctly.[/B]


Yes you did. Thanks. I really did understand that. 

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Dec 31 2008, 11:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=696688


> Special sections for members who have contributed or achieved a certain number of posts are very common in forums like these. To be honest, SM was the only I belong to that didn't have those features. Don't forget forums like this are very expensive to run and it's a way to offset some of the cost while rewarding those of us who have contributed.
> 
> It's nice to get a few perks for contributing like more pm space and being able to upload pictures from your computer computer. Being able to sell here and a special section are just a few more perks.
> 
> ...


I know perks are nice. I enjoy the SMC perks I have now. I guess I just took it that some WANTED to get away from the new members and their questions. I do understand why SM members would like to prevent anyone from just wandering in and trying to sell things.
I guess I am just afraid that the welcoming feel of SM will be affected. I just got nervous about my new comfy place changing.I didn't realize it was so common in forums. I just thought SM was different than the other forums. I know it is expensive to run a forum like this. I just want what is best for SM. I should have kept my thoughts to myself.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Dec 31 2008, 09:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=696652


> Well here I go opening my mouth. I've been reading replies and trying to stay quiet. I don't want to offend anyone b/c I think so much of all of you. I see the separate section for contributing members is already underway. I just have to say how I feel. Don't you think the friendliness toward new people or those just visiting is what attracts so many to SM? If there is a separate, exclusive "Members Only" section it may effect how others perceive the whole forum. Perhaps it won't seem as friendly here. I didn't even know about being a contributing member for months after I'd joined. I was having a hard enough time finding my way around the forum. Isn't one great thing about SM the fact that new people learn from the veteran Malt owners? If SMC members are separated from those that aren't members no one will ever learn anything. I learned a lot by asking questions that had been asked a million times already. It may have aggravated seasoned members to hear the same simple question asked yet again but to me it was important and new. Don't we still want to hold out our hands in welcome to everyone? Isn't it the welfare and love of Maltese that draws us together? Don't we want to help others learn about the breed we all love by reading what experienced owners have to say to us or to each other? Maybe some people can't afford to pay to be a member. Would you exclude them from your club? If you want to say very personal things on a public forum perhaps you should be sending PMs. You can send to 5 people at a time.
> The other thing that bothered me is about members who sell things. I don't sell anything and really don't care what happens with that but it just sounds so petty. It's another unfriendly treatment I think could turn people away. Spoiled Maltese has been such a welcoming forum. I hope it doesn't stop being known for that.
> It scares me that this wonderful forum will get to be an exclusive club. Joe has done such a great job. We just had a member post a topic about what a wonderful family feeling there is here & how at home she feels with everyone. I hope that doesn't change.
> Just My Opinion.
> Elaine[/B]



You have some great points. 

I suppose I was thinking the private forum would be more of a place that we would feel more free to share things like personal information, pictures, or maybe even jokes that we wouldn't necessarily want posted on a public forum. 

I may be wrong, but I don't think the intent was to keep dog related info. private.



Joy


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (vjw @ Dec 31 2008, 11:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=696704


> QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Dec 31 2008, 09:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=696652





> Well here I go opening my mouth. I've been reading replies and trying to stay quiet. I don't want to offend anyone b/c I think so much of all of you. I see the separate section for contributing members is already underway. I just have to say how I feel. Don't you think the friendliness toward new people or those just visiting is what attracts so many to SM? If there is a separate, exclusive "Members Only" section it may effect how others perceive the whole forum. Perhaps it won't seem as friendly here. I didn't even know about being a contributing member for months after I'd joined. I was having a hard enough time finding my way around the forum. Isn't one great thing about SM the fact that new people learn from the veteran Malt owners? If SMC members are separated from those that aren't members no one will ever learn anything. I learned a lot by asking questions that had been asked a million times already. It may have aggravated seasoned members to hear the same simple question asked yet again but to me it was important and new. Don't we still want to hold out our hands in welcome to everyone? Isn't it the welfare and love of Maltese that draws us together? Don't we want to help others learn about the breed we all love by reading what experienced owners have to say to us or to each other? Maybe some people can't afford to pay to be a member. Would you exclude them from your club? If you want to say very personal things on a public forum perhaps you should be sending PMs. You can send to 5 people at a time.
> The other thing that bothered me is about members who sell things. I don't sell anything and really don't care what happens with that but it just sounds so petty. It's another unfriendly treatment I think could turn people away. Spoiled Maltese has been such a welcoming forum. I hope it doesn't stop being known for that.
> It scares me that this wonderful forum will get to be an exclusive club. Joe has done such a great job. We just had a member post a topic about what a wonderful family feeling there is here & how at home she feels with everyone. I hope that doesn't change.
> Just My Opinion.
> Elaine[/B]



You have some great points. 

I suppose I was thinking the private forum would be more of a place that we would feel more free to share things like personal information, pictures, or maybe even jokes that we wouldn't necessarily want posted on a public forum. 

I may be wrong, but I don't think the intent was to keep dog related info. private.



Joy
[/B][/QUOTE]

My thoughts exactly. Anything in the general forum is public to everyone on the worldwide web. With a locked section, our information is private.

I don't think anyone wants to get away from newbies and questions. Since that is one of the fundamental purposes of this forum, I see helping newbies as one of the basic responsibilities of SMC members.


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Dec 31 2008, 11:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=696695


> ....... I should have kept my thoughts to myself.[/B]


Oh I wish you didn't feel that way. I believe this is what Joe wants is to hear ideas both for and against. He does a remarkable job running this site but he doesn't know our thoughts unless we tell him. I know if he hadn't asked I certainly wouldn't have opened my mouth and PMd my thoughts to him since he asked I opened my mouth.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Alrighty then. Here I go. 

I'm NOT a fan of a Forum, within a Forum. Does not make sense to me.

And yes, I've seen this on other forums, but wouldn't join, as I had no
idea what they were about. I didn't even go back at all. 

What I have to say, on a forum, the world is more than welcome to see.

If I were a "spy/trouble maker", I would simply pay the 20-bucks ~ LOL

In other words, a $20 fee is a false sense of security. 

So the "special" forum, within the forum, would make posters feel safe,
still give access to ANYONE with $20, and make "newbies", well feel new.

Nope, not lovin' the idea.

In my mind, private is private. Through PM's, Phone Calls, etc. 
Paying $20 is no guarantee of privacy. 

Trolls do have paypal accounts.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE (GreenFuzzer @ Jan 1 2009, 12:24 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=696713


> QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Dec 31 2008, 11:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=696695





> ....... I should have kept my thoughts to myself.[/B]


Oh I wish you didn't feel that way. I believe this is what Joe wants is to hear ideas both for and against. He does a remarkable job running this site but he doesn't know our thoughts unless we tell him. I know if he hadn't asked I certainly wouldn't have opened my mouth and PMd my thoughts to him since he asked I opened my mouth.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Elaine I'm a member of a few forums and some of them have a private area. I like the idea because if I want to share something personal lets say a pregnancy, divorce, affair, one of my kids driving me crazy or a strange rash I would feel more comfortable sharing that with a few members I know well and get feedback from them then have complete strangers come read my personal/sort of private/embarrassing business because they were just surfing the web. I wouldn't consider it an exclusive club. And don't ever feel that you can't express your opinions that's what make you you!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Dec 31 2008, 09:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=696652


> Well here I go opening my mouth. I've been reading replies and trying to stay quiet. I don't want to offend anyone b/c I think so much of all of you. I see the separate section for contributing members is already underway. I just have to say how I feel. Don't you think the friendliness toward new people or those just visiting is what attracts so many to SM? If there is a separate, exclusive "Members Only" section it may effect how others perceive the whole forum. Perhaps it won't seem as friendly here. I didn't even know about being a contributing member for months after I'd joined. I was having a hard enough time finding my way around the forum. Isn't one great thing about SM the fact that new people learn from the veteran Malt owners? If SMC members are separated from those that aren't members no one will ever learn anything. I learned a lot by asking questions that had been asked a million times already. It may have aggravated seasoned members to hear the same simple question asked yet again but to me it was important and new. Don't we still want to hold out our hands in welcome to everyone? Isn't it the welfare and love of Maltese that draws us together? Don't we want to help others learn about the breed we all love by reading what experienced owners have to say to us or to each other? Maybe some people can't afford to pay to be a member. Would you exclude them from your club? If you want to say very personal things on a public forum perhaps you should be sending PMs. You can send to 5 people at a time.
> The other thing that bothered me is about members who sell things. I don't sell anything and really don't care what happens with that but it just sounds so petty. It's another unfriendly treatment I think could turn people away. Spoiled Maltese has been such a welcoming forum. I hope it doesn't stop being known for that.
> It scares me that this wonderful forum will get to be an exclusive club. Joe has done such a great job. We just had a member post a topic about what a wonderful family feeling there is here & how at home she feels with everyone. I hope that doesn't change.
> Just My Opinion.
> Elaine[/B]


I wasn't even going to post to this thread ,but I totally agree.. :thumbsup:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Dec 31 2008, 10:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=696743


> QUOTE (GreenFuzzer @ Jan 1 2009, 12:24 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=696713





> QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Dec 31 2008, 11:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=696695





> ....... I should have kept my thoughts to myself.[/B]


Oh I wish you didn't feel that way. I believe this is what Joe wants is to hear ideas both for and against. He does a remarkable job running this site but he doesn't know our thoughts unless we tell him. I know if he hadn't asked I certainly wouldn't have opened my mouth and PMd my thoughts to him since he asked I opened my mouth.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Elaine I'm a member of a few forums and some of them have a private area. I like the idea because if I want to share something personal lets say a pregnancy, divorce, affair, one of my kids driving me crazy or a strange rash I would feel more comfortable sharing that with a few members I know well and get feedback from them then have complete strangers come read my personal/sort of private/embarrassing business because they were just surfing the web. I wouldn't consider it an exclusive club. And don't ever feel that you can't express your opinions that's what make you you! 
[/B][/QUOTE]

And if I want to post something about my boyfriend I can since he won't see that section!  He is a non paying member, so I can't say much (if I needed to vent) or he'd see it... But.... as a SMC member I could post "privately" about him, but I would never do that! :innocent:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 1 2009, 12:43 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=696728


> Alrighty then. Here I go.
> 
> I'm NOT a fan of a Forum, within a Forum. Does not make sense to me.
> 
> ...


Exactly my thoughts! Thank you for expressing it much better than I did. Why would you feel secure enough to post your innermost private info on a still public forum when all it takes is $20 for anyone to join it. It isn't withheld from the world. The same holds true for anyone selling something. $20 isn't much to pay when you may make much more $ selling what you have to sell. Anyone "off the street" can join, make $, then disappear. It just doesn't make sense to me. I think the only thing a special forum within SM accomplishes is to make those that can't or haven't joined feel separate and excluded. 

QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Jan 1 2009, 02:11 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=696764


> QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Dec 31 2008, 09:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=696652





> Well here I go opening my mouth. I've been reading replies and trying to stay quiet. I don't want to offend anyone b/c I think so much of all of you. I see the separate section for contributing members is already underway. I just have to say how I feel. Don't you think the friendliness toward new people or those just visiting is what attracts so many to SM? If there is a separate, exclusive "Members Only" section it may effect how others perceive the whole forum. Perhaps it won't seem as friendly here. I didn't even know about being a contributing member for months after I'd joined. I was having a hard enough time finding my way around the forum. Isn't one great thing about SM the fact that new people learn from the veteran Malt owners? If SMC members are separated from those that aren't members no one will ever learn anything. I learned a lot by asking questions that had been asked a million times already. It may have aggravated seasoned members to hear the same simple question asked yet again but to me it was important and new. Don't we still want to hold out our hands in welcome to everyone? Isn't it the welfare and love of Maltese that draws us together? Don't we want to help others learn about the breed we all love by reading what experienced owners have to say to us or to each other? Maybe some people can't afford to pay to be a member. Would you exclude them from your club? If you want to say very personal things on a public forum perhaps you should be sending PMs. You can send to 5 people at a time.
> The other thing that bothered me is about members who sell things. I don't sell anything and really don't care what happens with that but it just sounds so petty. It's another unfriendly treatment I think could turn people away. Spoiled Maltese has been such a welcoming forum. I hope it doesn't stop being known for that.
> It scares me that this wonderful forum will get to be an exclusive club. Joe has done such a great job. We just had a member post a topic about what a wonderful family feeling there is here & how at home she feels with everyone. I hope that doesn't change.
> Just My Opinion.
> Elaine[/B]


I wasn't even going to post to this thread ,but I totally agree.. :thumbsup:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks! I was feeling all alone here.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

QUOTE (GreenFuzzer @ Jan 1 2009, 12:24 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=696713


> QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Dec 31 2008, 11:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=696695





> ....... I should have kept my thoughts to myself.[/B]


Oh I wish you didn't feel that way. I believe this is what Joe wants is to hear ideas both for and against. He does a remarkable job running this site but he doesn't know our thoughts unless we tell him. I know if he hadn't asked I certainly wouldn't have opened my mouth and PMd my thoughts to him since he asked I opened my mouth.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks. I take what I said about being sorry I opened my mouth! I never thought of a PM to Joe. Good idea. I just don't ever want to offend anyone or hurt anyone's feelings. Everyone has been super to me here and I don't want to abuse the friendships I've formed.

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Jan 1 2009, 01:21 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=696743


> QUOTE (GreenFuzzer @ Jan 1 2009, 12:24 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=696713





> QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Dec 31 2008, 11:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=696695





> ....... I should have kept my thoughts to myself.[/B]


Oh I wish you didn't feel that way. I believe this is what Joe wants is to hear ideas both for and against. He does a remarkable job running this site but he doesn't know our thoughts unless we tell him. I know if he hadn't asked I certainly wouldn't have opened my mouth and PMd my thoughts to him since he asked I opened my mouth.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Elaine I'm a member of a few forums and some of them have a private area. I like the idea because if I want to share something personal lets say a pregnancy, divorce, affair, one of my kids driving me crazy or a strange rash I would feel more comfortable sharing that with a few members I know well and get feedback from them then have complete strangers come read my personal/sort of private/embarrassing business because they were just surfing the web. I wouldn't consider it an exclusive club. And don't ever feel that you can't express your opinions that's what make you you! 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks Maggie. You can tell me about your affairs and strange rashes anytime & I won't tell. However, if you post them in the forum within a forum people you don't know are still there and they may tell!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

ok, to clear up some things before this becomes something it is not, the SMC forum is quite simply an added benefit to those who contribute to the site to have a place to post "whatever" , it is not something that seperates members into posting into different sections, basically a forum inside a forum, its not that, SMC member are not just going to get up and leave everyone or the other forums

it's not going to become some secret society of private thoughts, its a "private forum", while most certianly SMC members could post a secret or a private thought if they wished thats not a main intent, most likely if that were to happen they would feel more comfortable only because its a much smaller audience than say in the anything else forum

every forum I own or belong too has a contributing member section, there is never a mass exodus or uprising of members because of them, again, they are simply an added benefit, as a thank you for contributing to the cost of running the site, upgrading the site, domain fees, server admin fees in case of a harddrive crash, etc etc am i contributing member at every forum I go to? not at all, but if I get something out of that site, especially if I get more out of than i put in it, then I will contribute, if i have no intrest in posting in the contributing member forum then i dont, its simply a choice

you not going to see a contributing member section diminsh the quality or quantity of posts in the other forums, if that was the case I would never allow it, you have to remember, while although guests are not allowed to post, SM has hundreds of visitors each day that read the forums without signing up, a contributing section can not be read at all by guests

just as an example of some posts from another of my sites from the contributing section...
1. posts and pictures from a "work" trip out of the country, the member knows his boss or fellow employees will never see it in there even if for some reason they knew of the forum he was on
2. multiple "dirty" jokes, something you wouldnt feel comfortable posting to the general public
3. a food thread about bacon, dont know why they preferred the contributing forum, but its now 6 pages long about bacon
4. a post about a significant others Christmas present, not everyone thats married shares computer log ins, this member was able to share it with others without the SO finding out
5. a politcal debate thread, its not allowed in the other forums, the contributing member forum is post at your own risk
6. random pictures, for whatever eason, they just wanted to share there
7. a where can i move thread, this person didnt want feedback from 30,000 members, just a smaller group

out of all of the posts in that section very few have anything to do with the main forum, so hopefully that gives you an idea that this wouldnt turn into "2 differnet forums" where the samre things are being posted in public and private, and again, its a choice, you dont have to participate, it's basically a "fun anything goes forum" where you would feel more comfortable posting to a smaller audience or away from the general public

examples i can see happening in our SMC forum...
1. someone does something accidently and they dont want the world to know they dropped a jar of peanut butter on their skin kids head
2. asking for personal advice you dont want a SO to see
3. and yes i can see you ladies posting a few dirty jokes you wouldnt otherwise post :biggrin: 
4. letting someone know what city and state you live in but you never wanted 100,000 guests a year knowing it
etc etc etc

I hope this clears some things up, I do appreciate everyones comments, good or bad, i always have, always will, in a thread like this I know I miss a few things so if there is anything you would like to address specifically my PM is always open

thanks
Joe


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

In a large forum like SM, of course not everyone will agree.  For those that don't feel comfortable about a special section for donating members, they just don't have to use it. It's no different than an SMC member not ever selling something here. Just because it's available doesn't mean you have to use it. I am a donating member on another dog forum and I never participate in their gift exchange, for example, even though I am entitled to.

Mostly I like the idea of perks with SMC memberships to encourage everyone to join so we can help keep this great forum going.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Jan 1 2009, 11:20 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=696885


> In a large forum like SM, of course not everyone will agree.  For those that don't feel comfortable about a special section for donating members, they just don't have to use it. It's no different than an SMC member not ever selling something here. Just because it's available doesn't mean you have to use it. I am a donating member on another dog forum and I never participate in their gift exchange, for example, even though I am entitled to.
> 
> Mostly I like the idea of perks with SMC memberships to encourage everyone to join so we can help keep this great forum going.[/B]


Great post Marj.. 
Everyone does have their own opinion, your right. Also it is up to them to be a part of that section and whoever(including me) chooses NOT to be is fine..
I do see what you mean just cause it's available doesn't mean you have to use it..  :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*ohh boy, so many suggestions! 

I really like this one 

QUOTE (Joe @ Dec 31 2008, 09:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=696353



membermap add on again

Click to expand...

*I am very happy how SM is, and don't have any suggestions. 
thank you for all the work you are doing for this communitiy to keep on going jow.

:grouphug: 
[/B]


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Dec 31 2008, 10:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=696695


> QUOTE (GreenFuzzer @ Dec 31 2008, 11:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=696683





> The 'paid members' would still have access to all the areas they have now it would just be that they have an extra area for those that are able to be paid sponsors of the site. So all of our wonderful helpful members are still there able to give advice when needed like they can now, it is just a way to say thank you for help keeping this site be up and running. As inexpensive as membership is it can still be a hardship for some of us but it is ok because we still have all our loving members to help us when needed.
> 
> I hope I explained that correctly.[/B]


Yes you did. Thanks. I really did understand that. 

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Dec 31 2008, 11:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=696688


> Special sections for members who have contributed or achieved a certain number of posts are very common in forums like these. To be honest, SM was the only I belong to that didn't have those features. Don't forget forums like this are very expensive to run and it's a way to offset some of the cost while rewarding those of us who have contributed.
> 
> It's nice to get a few perks for contributing like more pm space and being able to upload pictures from your computer computer. Being able to sell here and a special section are just a few more perks.
> 
> ...


I know perks are nice. I enjoy the SMC perks I have now. I guess I just took it that some WANTED to get away from the new members and their questions. I do understand why SM members would like to prevent anyone from just wandering in and trying to sell things.
I guess I am just afraid that the welcoming feel of SM will be affected. I just got nervous about my new comfy place changing.I didn't realize it was so common in forums. I just thought SM was different than the other forums. I know it is expensive to run a forum like this. I just want what is best for SM. I should have kept my thoughts to myself.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Elaine, 

IMO, you certainly should NOT have kept your thoughts to yourself. Those are valid concerns for you and as a member here, you were right in expressing those concerns. And, I for one, thank you for expressing your concern. If nothing else, it serves to remind us why we came here to begin with and why we stay.

Speaking for myself and what I've seen from other forums, the special section is often used when I want to "talk" to a smaller group, a group I "know" as opposed to a bunch of strangers. The other sections of the forum as still actively used by all the members. That part won't change from what it is now. But, I also think that the newbies may be encouraged to join in order to receive the extra benefits. I really don't think you will see a change in the comfort and welcome feel that SM now has. We all love SM because of that. We all came here as newbies, and many of us (myself included) came with our concerns and questions. And, we wouldn't want to change that.


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

QUOTE (Joe @ Dec 31 2008, 02:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=696353


> QUOTE (Deborah @ Dec 31 2008, 02:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=696336





> Great Little Billy is the perfect choice in deciding what to do with the board. I am glad he is on the case. :HistericalSmiley:[/B]


i wonder if he can find his way to VA, i may need ALOT of help :biggrin: 

*running list so far*


different colors/skins (choosable)
health forum subforums
thread preview of topic titles
thank you sub forum
upload signatures direct (SMC)
buy, sell, trade rules
check on birthday display problem
reconsider recipe / review section
2009 SS own subforum 
updated list of who sells what
sort emoticans
'show grooming' subforum 
graphics how to subforum
membermap add on again
Featured Stores (donation required)
For sale everything else (smaller donation required)
more PM space
avatar, when you click on it, it would make a larger picture?
switch to vB software
help subforum, pictures, signatures etc
Alternative/Holistic Medicine Sub Forum 
Home Cooking Sub Forum 
"Red Hat" section for us ummmm seasoned users
section for contributing members only
photo contests
tear stain sub forum
section called 'bloopers'!!! 
happy, sad emotican rollover
'cut' 'copy' or ' paste' button 
"favorites" for the emotions
"Who's Who" of Maltese Section
see advertisements for business that are in the signature area drastically reduced
Signature pictures should be limited in size in both pixel and bytes
Yearly fund raiser for our loved Maltese Rescue
forum done in percentages so that it adjust to all screen resolutions
Christmas exchange should be stopped HOWEVER I think in its place we could have a Puppy Day. 
Over size pictures forced to be the maximum pixel size
Maltese/dog emoticons. 
post count hidden
Off topic game section
also a my maltese story etc like where you found your baby, breeder,experiences.
"Heart and Soul" where members can post more personal things, and non-members and guests are unable to view its content
"Fashion Show" Section- to show off Doggie Couture
right click function disabled from the photos 
bigger smilie previewing area
picture preview in PMs
size limit on siggies
[/B][/QUOTE]

((((Joe))))...You have a migraine yet? LOL...Bless you. You do a GREAT job running SM. I appreciate you!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

If we can't have the member map back (which I would LOVE), then is there a way that we could search the member's list by location?


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

QUOTE (Angel's Mom @ Jan 1 2009, 12:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=696911


> If we can't have the member map back (which I would LOVE), then is there a way that we could search the member's list by location?[/B]


i hope to get the membermap working again, i'm going to try later today


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I said this last week...we laugh a lot, we cry a lot, sometimes we even scream a lot. 
This forum is lovely as is. Why not leave well enough alone?
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Jan 1 2009, 10:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=696851


> Thanks Maggie. You can tell me about your affairs and strange rashes anytime & I won't tell.[/B]


Thanks Elaine :grouphug: 
QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Jan 1 2009, 11:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=696892


> Also it is up to them to be a part of that section and whoever(including me) chooses NOT to be is fine..
> I do see what you mean just cause it's available doesn't mean you have to use it..  :smilie_daumenpos:[/B]


Fine Andrea then you won't find out about my strange rash. :smrofl: :smtease: :smrofl: :smtease: :smrofl: :smtease:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Jan 1 2009, 03:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=697018


> QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Jan 1 2009, 10:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=696851





> Thanks Maggie. You can tell me about your affairs and strange rashes anytime & I won't tell.[/B]


Thanks Elaine :grouphug: 
QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Jan 1 2009, 11:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=696892


> Also it is up to them to be a part of that section and whoever(including me) chooses NOT to be is fine..
> I do see what you mean just cause it's available doesn't mean you have to use it..  :smilie_daumenpos:[/B]


Fine Andrea then you won't find out about my strange rash. :smrofl: :smtease: :smrofl: :smtease: :smrofl: :smtease:
[/B][/QUOTE]
:faint: :w00t:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

QUOTE (Joe @ Jan 1 2009, 11:11 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=696881


> I hope this clears some things up, I do appreciate everyones comments, good or bad, i always have, always will, in a thread like this I know I miss a few things so if there is anything you would like to address specifically my PM is always open
> 
> thanks
> Joe[/B]


Thanks, Joe. I appreciate all you do for us.

Elaine


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Jan 1 2009, 11:20 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=696885


> In a large forum like SM, of course not everyone will agree.  For those that don't feel comfortable about a special section for donating members, they just don't have to use it. It's no different than an SMC member not ever selling something here. Just because it's available doesn't mean you have to use it. I am a donating member on another dog forum and I never participate in their gift exchange, for example, even though I am entitled to.
> 
> Mostly I like the idea of perks with SMC memberships to encourage everyone to join so we can help keep this great forum going.[/B]


QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Jan 1 2009, 11:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=696892


> QUOTE (LadysMom @ Jan 1 2009, 11:20 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=696885





> Great post Marj..
> Everyone does have their own opinion, your right. Also it is up to them to be a part of that section and whoever(including me) chooses NOT to be is fine..
> I do see what you mean just cause it's available doesn't mean you have to use it..  :smilie_daumenpos:[/B]


I see what you mean too.

No we wouldn't. :smheat: 

Thank you everyone who tried to reassure me and put my mind at ease. :grouphug:


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Jan 1 2009, 09:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=697228


> Thanks, Joe. I appreciate all you do for us.
> 
> Elaine[/B]


thank you, sometimes its a tough spot and i'll never make eveyone happy and i wont always make the right decision, but i try really hard and put more time and thought into what i do or dont do than most will ever realize and everyones thoughts, ideas and suggestion mean the world to me

now i'm off to work on the member map, but football keeps getting in the way, go VaTech!


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Jan 1 2009, 11:20 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=696885


> In a large forum like SM, of course not everyone will agree.  For those that don't feel comfortable about a special section for donating members, they just don't have to use it. It's no different than an SMC member not ever selling something here. Just because it's available doesn't mean you have to use it. I am a donating member on another dog forum and I never participate in their gift exchange, for example, even though I am entitled to.
> 
> Mostly I like the idea of perks with SMC memberships to encourage everyone to join so we can help keep this great forum going.[/B]


Yrs ago I belonged to a forum...and they implemented this same thing. A private board for paying members only. And it went South real quick. Not sure of all the reasons, but I know it had a lot to do with "gossip" on the "private board for paying members". One paying member would pm a non paying member and tell them something from the private board, then it would get found out and everyone would get their panties in a ruffle. There was also pm's being sent to non paying members telling them that so and so was saying such and such about them...ya know...just a bunch of crap was being started just because they could. It was very juvenille and immature. I wasn't a huge fan of it and stayed out of all the drama and eventually left all together.

Just something to think about.

Also, how does paying $20 a yr for a private forum within the forum keep out moles??? Wouldn't they be able to pay and join the private board too...I really think its a mute point. Unless Joe is going to make it only available to current members. 

Don't get me wrong, I personally could care less one way or another. I just thought I'd bring up these points to think about....or not.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

oops, double post.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (2maltese4me @ Jan 2 2009, 12:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=697500


> QUOTE (LadysMom @ Jan 1 2009, 11:20 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=696885





> In a large forum like SM, of course not everyone will agree.  For those that don't feel comfortable about a special section for donating members, they just don't have to use it. It's no different than an SMC member not ever selling something here. Just because it's available doesn't mean you have to use it. I am a donating member on another dog forum and I never participate in their gift exchange, for example, even though I am entitled to.
> 
> Mostly I like the idea of perks with SMC memberships to encourage everyone to join so we can help keep this great forum going.[/B]


Yrs ago I belonged to a forum...and they implemented this same thing. A private board for paying members only. And it went South real quick. Not sure of all the reasons, but I know it had a lot to do with "gossip" on the "private board for paying members". One paying member would pm a non paying member and tell them something from the private board, then it would get found out and everyone would get their panties in a ruffle. There was also pm's being sent to non paying members telling them that so and so was saying such and such about them...ya know...just a bunch of crap was being started just because they could. It was very juvenille and immature. I wasn't a huge fan of it and stayed out of all the drama and eventually left all together.

Just something to think about.

Also, how does paying $20 a yr for a private forum within the forum keep out moles??? Wouldn't they be able to pay and join the private board too...I really think its a mute point. Unless Joe is going to make it only available to current members. 

Don't get me wrong, I personally could care less one way or another. I just thought I'd bring up these points to think about....or not.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I think you are missing the main point, that contributing members help keep this great forum going. A special section is just a perk, a little extra incentive to contribute. 

Did you read what it says underneath the section title?

"A forum for our SMC members to post. This forum is available as a benefit to those who contribute to help pay our site cost's and general fund for upgrades, add on's or any associated fees. "

With or without a special section, there will always be drama on online forums. SM already has a pretty good gossip machine in place through pm's already!


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

:ThankYou: Joe for all that you do!! It's gotta be rough puttin up with all us women sometimes :biggrin:


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

QUOTE (2maltese4me @ Jan 2 2009, 12:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=697500


> Also, how does paying $20 a yr for a private forum within the forum keep out moles??? Wouldn't they be able to pay and join the private board too...I really think its a mute point. Unless Joe is going to make it only available to current members.[/B]


i really dont understand where all these kind of thoughts come from, i have said it once and i'll keep saying it, this is not some type of secret society thing where SMC members are sitting around talking about other members, or stealing posts from other sections, or shunning noobies or working up some kind of skull & bones membership or moles snooping for info and taking it back to some leader, there are no attacks being planned, no deep rooted evil is taking place

as a thank you to those who contribute to paying the bills by becoming a SMC member they have the ability to post things they may otherwise not do because any other forum on this board can be viewed by the general public, its that simple and nothing more to it :smpullhair: 


QUOTE (jen_hedz @ Jan 2 2009, 01:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=697509


> :ThankYou: Joe for all that you do!! It's gotta be rough puttin up with all us women sometimes :biggrin:[/B]


 :smstarz: :biggrin:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I belong to other forums, but I don't have time to visit much :blush: cause I'm always here :brownbag: 


So.... I have no opinion about the SMC "Super Secret" Forum, but - hey - let's try it. It sounds fun to me!!! Most of the people I know are paying members anyway...and our friends who aren't, - well some SM fairy godmother usually finds them a way in anyway!  

I say let's all chill and enjoy anything new. What doesn't work will show itself in time.

Thanks, Joe, for your patience.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Just because it is a private forum for SMC doesn't mean that it will be a place to gossip about other members. Joe, the mods and I will still be monitoring this section and expect the same respect of people there.


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Jan 2 2009, 06:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=697638


> Just because it is a private forum for SMC doesn't mean that it will be a place to gossip about other members. Joe, the mods and I will still be monitoring this section and expect the same respect of people here.[/B]


Thank you for saying that. LOL I'm glad I refreshed my page because I was going to say the same thing for you, then seen you said it. :biggrin: Please friends remember we have a wonderful team here and they are not going to put up with people bad mouthing each other or trying to start trouble.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Jan 2 2009, 05:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=697638


> Just because it is a private forum for SMC doesn't mean that it will be a place to gossip about other members. Joe, the mods and I will still be monitoring this section and expect the same respect of people here.[/B]


Exactly,Joe & Sher & the mods will be watching  . I do hope all SMC members will give it a try & enjoy it. It's a good thing, nothing secret or sinister about it. Lot's of forums have a private section now for contributing members & I've always enjoyed it & never seen anything wrong or bad going on, just a more private feeling.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

QUOTE (Joe @ Jan 2 2009, 04:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=697586


> QUOTE (2maltese4me @ Jan 2 2009, 12:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=697500





> Also, how does paying $20 a yr for a private forum within the forum keep out moles??? Wouldn't they be able to pay and join the private board too...I really think its a mute point. Unless Joe is going to make it only available to current members.[/B]


i really dont understand where all these kind of thoughts come from, i have said it once and i'll keep saying it, this is not some type of secret society thing where SMC members are sitting around talking about other members, or stealing posts from other sections, or shunning noobies or working up some kind of skull & bones membership or moles snooping for info and taking it back to some leader, there are no attacks being planned, no deep rooted evil is taking place

as a thank you to those who contribute to paying the bills by becoming a SMC member they have the ability to post things they may otherwise not do because any other forum on this board can be viewed by the general public, its that simple and nothing more to it :smpullhair: 


QUOTE (jen_hedz @ Jan 2 2009, 01:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=697509


> :ThankYou: Joe for all that you do!! It's gotta be rough puttin up with all us women sometimes :biggrin:[/B]


 :smstarz: :biggrin:
[/B][/QUOTE]

I was merely adding an experience that happened yrs ago on another board....they weren't "my thoughts". Pardon me.....wont say another word. :brownbag:


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

QUOTE (2maltese4me @ Jan 2 2009, 09:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=697802


> I was merely adding an experience that happened yrs ago on another board....they weren't "my thoughts". Pardon me.....wont say another word. :brownbag:[/B]


sorry, it wasnt directed at you personally, i understand you were sharing an experience from some time back and i appreciate it, i grouped together miscellaneous feedback i have received from PMs, emails and posts that were along the same lines as the comment about "moles" and was addressing everything at once

please forgive me as i didnt intend for it to come across the way it sounded, after reading it i realize it may have sounded harsh and thats not what i meant at all

QUOTE


> Just because it is a private forum for SMC doesn't mean that it will be a place to gossip about other members. Joe, the mods and I will still be monitoring this section and expect the same respect of people there.[/B]


absolutely, the SMC forum will not be used as an avenue to abuse the rules or terms of the website


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

:wub: QUOTE (LadysMom @ Dec 31 2008, 10:42 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=696246


> QUOTE (katkoota @ Dec 31 2008, 09:45 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=696222





> :goodpost:
> 
> I just love this place and everything you have done to it , Joe
> :thumbsup: Thank you for all your hard work :grouphug:
> ...


I already suggested that and I am so glad to see I'm not alone! 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Joe has already done this for us ... right, Joe?

Aside from that, I like the other suggestion others have made ... to have a place where we can share the stories, more in-depth, about our Malt's. I think that suggestion is wonderful.

There are a lot of other wonderful suggestions coming in on this thread.

Thank you, Joe, for being so thoughtful in providing this thread for suggestions. It shows what a great guy that you are ... thus, the main reason why Spoiled Maltese is so successful and the place to be! 

Well ... you and the Spoiled Maltese members make it special! But, hey, Joe ... we all know that you're the Alpha!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

QUOTE (Snowball Pie's Mommi @ Jan 2 2009, 11:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=697871


> Aside from that, I like the other suggestion others have made ... to have a place where we can share the stories, more in-depth, about our Malt's. I think that suggestion is wonderful.[/B]


well last year we added the Blog software but i never promoted it enough or defined the many uses it can provide, I would like to see the Blogs come into play again

we can use blogs for so many things, a history of ourselves, a history of out malts, a history of their health, a live and easily updateable database of what we feed them, vet appointments, pictures, stories, etc etc etc


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Dec 31 2008, 12:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=696285


> QUOTE (2maltese4me @ Dec 31 2008, 10:51 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=696250





> QUOTE (LadysMom @ Dec 30 2008, 06:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=695810





> QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Dec 30 2008, 05:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=695792





> I would love the option of thread preview of the first few sentences when mousing over the title. [/B]


:thmbup: Great idea! I love that feature on other forums.

I know I've brought this up before, but I'll mention it again.  I would love to see a rule added to the Buy, Sell and Trade section that only SMC members be allowed to sell on the forum (new or used items). It would discourage outsiders from coming to SM solely to sell products. I think it is only fair to expect someone to pay $20 a year when they will make money by selling things here. I know this forum is expensive to run and this would be another incentive to become a paid member.
[/B][/QUOTE]

What about going about it this way - any member that wants to sell, has to be here for a minimum of 6 months and have at least 500 posts before being able to sell??? Something along those lines. This way those of us who have been here forever dont get stuck paying "x" amount of dollars to sell, say maybe one item....kwim. Just a thought.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I don't think it's unreasonable to expect anyone who profits from SM to contribute to it. If you sell on Ebay, for instance, you have to pay fees. $20 a year isn't much to help keep this wonderful forum going whether you sell things or not.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I'm not too familiar yet as to how sells work on SM. However, there do seem to be some direct links under some siggies. Please correct me if I am wrong. However, I have clicked on some of the sites below siggies.

For myself, I don't have a problem with that ... as long as it lies within the boundries of the Spoiled Maltese rules.

As for how long a member has been here, and, having to meet a quota for posts ... seems a tad unfair. Maybe I am wrong. I think it is probably unfair, because there those who not only pay memberships fees, but, in addition, make donations to Spoiled Maltese ... hopefully, to help Joe keep Spoiled Maltese the great place it is.

For myself, I feel a donation is given with nothing expected in return. It's a gift. But, others might not feel the same way in regard to the discussion above.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Thanks for everything, Joe. 

The "Gang", and I, are here for the duration. 

What ever changes are made, hey, we're IN!!! :thumbsup: ....Deb

***Ummmm, can you put the changes in brail? ..... LBB

***You're an idiot Billy .... Joplin


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (SicilianRose @ Dec 31 2008, 02:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=696333


> One thing that I forgot to mention or suggest is:
> 
> Is there any way to have the right click function disabled from the photos we post of our babies or families????? I only bring this up because of what has transpired in the last month with a prior SM user- so please do not flame me for bringing this up but I love sharing pics of Daisy and have been pretty limited in my posting pics of her of late in fear that someone would steal those pictures and use them claiming that she was their pet or in a puppy selling scam.[/B]



Oh, YES!!! This is a great suggestion! I feel the same way. I love sharing pictures of Snowball ... however, I would be livid if I ever find out someone is using his pictures without my permission ... I mean illegally.

I just thought of Heini, too. The pictures and stories of Heini are priceless ... and, Heini's Mommy deserves the credit for making him a star ... nobody else.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Dec 31 2008, 07:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=696569


> QUOTE (Joe @ Dec 31 2008, 03:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=696353





> QUOTE (Deborah @ Dec 31 2008, 02:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=696336





> Great Little Billy is the perfect choice in deciding what to do with the board. I am glad he is on the case. :HistericalSmiley:[/B]


i wonder if he can find his way to VA, i may need ALOT of help :biggrin: 

*running list so far*


different colors/skins (choosable)
health forum subforums
thread preview of topic titles
thank you sub forum
upload signatures direct (SMC)
buy, sell, trade rules
check on birthday display problem
reconsider recipe / review section
2009 SS own subforum 
updated list of who sells what
sort emoticans
'show grooming' subforum 
graphics how to subforum
membermap add on again
Featured Stores (donation required)
For sale everything else (smaller donation required)
more PM space
avatar, when you click on it, it would make a larger picture?
switch to vB software
help subforum, pictures, signatures etc
Alternative/Holistic Medicine Sub Forum 
Home Cooking Sub Forum 
"Red Hat" section for us ummmm seasoned users
section for contributing members only
photo contests
tear stain sub forum
section called 'bloopers'!!! 
happy, sad emotican rollover
'cut' 'copy' or ' paste' button 
"favorites" for the emotions
"Who's Who" of Maltese Section
see advertisements for business that are in the signature area drastically reduced
Signature pictures should be limited in size in both pixel and bytes
Yearly fund raiser for our loved Maltese Rescue
forum done in percentages so that it adjust to all screen resolutions
Christmas exchange should be stopped HOWEVER I think in its place we could have a Puppy Day. 
Over size pictures forced to be the maximum pixel size
Maltese/dog emoticons. 
post count hidden
Off topic game section
also a my maltese story etc like where you found your baby, breeder,experiences.
"Heart and Soul" where members can post more personal things, and non-members and guests are unable to view its content
"Fashion Show" Section- to show off Doggie Couture
right click function disabled from the photos 
bigger smilie previewing area
picture preview in PMs
size limit on siggies
[/B][/QUOTE]

Don't you wish you had never asked!!!! LOL~~~I think this will take you into the year 2020!!! You go Joe!!!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

I've been thinking the same thing about Joe!! Wondering if he's afraid that he asked for suggestions ... because they seem to continue to pour in! LOL


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

QUOTE (Snowball Pie's Mommi @ Jan 2 2009, 11:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=697917


> I've been thinking the same thing about Joe!! Wondering if he's afraid that he asked for suggestions ... because they seem to continue to pour in! LOL[/B]


haha, not afraid at all but i do think it's time for me to close this and start sorting eveything, thank you everyone for your comments, ideas and suggestions, it is greatly appreciated, i will work on this list and continue to discuss them with the other admins and mod's as well as solicit your ideas and suggestions via PM

thanks you
Joe


----------

